

Everything We Wish We'd Known About Building Data Products - dfine
http://firstround.com/review/everything-we-wish-wed-known-about-building-data-products/

======
PaulHoule
The reality is that most of the data in the world is dirty and the victor will
be the one who can eat that for breakfast.

~~~
Trombone12
Big data as "Fear Factor - eating special" ... Well its a catchy description.

Honestly I hope we end up in a world where "big data" doesn't have a "victor",
that sounds like the end state of the matrix, only its either google or
facebook that won...

